# "Donnerstags"hecht alla Schadstoff



## schadstoff (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo Freunde des Fischereisports, bei uns gab es gestern mal wieder Hecht und es war wie immer die allgegenwärtige Frage präsent "Wie bereiten wir den zu ?"

Die Wahl viel auf eine niegelnagelneue Eigenkreation, die sicherlich kulinarisch keine Weltneuheit ist aber dennoch ein eigenes Rezept und zudem, wie sich beim Essen herrausstellte einfach nur genial lecker ist, aber genug geschwafelt jetzt wird gekocht !


Wir brauchen folgende Zutaten für 3-4 Personen:

1Kg Hechtfilet
1 Flasche Fertigsüss-Sauersauce (ihr wisst schon die gepunktete vom Chinesen)
800G Kartoffeln
350G Möhren
1Packung (350G) Buttergemüse oder wahlweise frisches Gemüse (Erbsen, Möhren Blumenkohl und Mais sowie Kräuterbutter)
1Stk. Butter (250G)
1L Milch
2 Limetten
200ml Sahne

Sonstiges:

Mehl (405)
Salz
Pfeffer
Muskat
Dill
Petersilie
Öl
Zucker


Zubereitung: 

Als erstes wird das gemacht was am längsten dauert und das ist in unserem Fall das Kartoffelpüree, die Kartoffeln werden dazu geschält und mit Salz erst mal gekocht bis sie gabelgar sind

Zwischenzeitlich geht es mit dem Fisch und der Beilage weiter, dazu beginnen wir mit der Marinade.
Dazu ca. eine halbe Flasche von unserer Süß-Sauersauce in eine Schüssel geben und mit dem Saft einer Limette verfeinern und nach bedarf vielleicht ein wenig Zucker wenn es zu sauer geworden ist.
Jetzt zum Fisch, diesen ausnehmen, schuppen, generell säubern und filetieren.
Jetzt legen wir die Filets mit der Hautseite nach oben und schneiden rautenförmige Kreuze rein die ca. 1-2 cm tief sein sollten (zu sehen auf Bild 1) von beiden Seiten noch schnell salzen und pfeffern, in eine Auflaufform oder Pfanne (Mit Öl ausfetten) geben und mit der Marinade grosszügig einpinseln, vor allem schön die geschnittenen Kreuze auspinseln und füllen.
Jetzt nur noch ziehen lassen bis der Herd auf 160 Grad mit Umluft vorgeheizt wurde.

Die Beilage:

Wir wollten ursprünglich nur glasierte Dillmöhren machen mussten dann aber feststellen das wir nur noch 5 Möhren hatten.
Also wurde improvisiert und kurzerhand ein Buttergemüse (fertiges) mitverwendet (ja ich schäme mich aber es war von nix genug da).
Also 5 mittelgroße Möhren schälen in Scheiben schneiden und ca 15 Min mit etwas Salz kochen.
Wenn diese dann fertig sind, abgiessen etwas Butter In dem selben Topf erhitzen, die Möhren hinzugeben - ein paar Minuten mit 2-3 Prisen Zucker schwenken, dann Dill (nach beliebenen) und Buttergemüse hinzugeben und noch ein paar Minuten weitererhitzen.

Inzwischen haben wir den Fisch für ca. 12-15 Minuten in den Ofen gestellt und kümmern uns so weiter um das Kartoffelpüree und anschliessend um die Sauce.
Also Kartoffeln wurden abgegossen und werden jetzt mit etwas Milch gestampft bis sie die Konsistenz von Kartoffelpüree erreicht haben, jetzt noch etwas Butter für die Sämigkeit hinzugeben und nach Geschmack mit Muskat und evt. noch Salz abschmecken (aber Vorsicht mit dem Salz jetzt geht es ganz schnell das Püree zu versalzen !!!)
Ganz zum Schluss noch etwas kleingehächselte Petersilie hinzugeben und ein letztes mal verrühren.

Zur Sauce: 

(wer HK (Hochkalorische Kost) nicht abkann sollte jetzt aufhören weiterzulesen :m)

Wir zerlassen etwas Butter in einem Topf und wenn diese kurz vor dem braun werden ist geben wir etwas Mehl hinzu und machen so eine Mehlschwitze die wir dann mit 200ml Sahne und 300ml Milch ablöschen.
Jetzt wieder den Saft einer Limette in Stufen hinzugeben bis es sauer genug ist und deweiteren mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.

Und das war es dann auch schon wenn man es mag kann man den Ofen mit dem Fisch noch für weitere 5 Minuten auf Grillen umstellen und dann geht es ans anrichten.


Einen Guten Appetit wünsche ich.


(ps. Fotos folgen gleich)

|wavey:


----------



## schadstoff (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: "Donnerstags"hecht alla Schadstoff*


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: "Donnerstags"hecht alla Schadstoff*

EINWANDFREI! #h


----------



## Teimo (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: "Donnerstags"hecht alla Schadstoff*

Hört sich top an wird beim nächsten Küchenhecht probiert.
Danke


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: "Donnerstags"hecht alla Schadstoff*

Hallo Schadstoff,
ein schönes Rezept, habe es mir gleich für Schweden (in drei Wochen) gedruckt. Die Süß-saure Chinasauce verwende ich auch gern und es gibt noch eine dieser Firma, die sehr chilli-lastig ist (fürs Grillen von Fleisch und Fisch). Im übrigen brauchst Du Dich für die Verwendung von 'fertigem' Buttergemüse nicht schämen. Dieses TK-Produkt ist ein ausgezeichnetes Lebensmittel. Geputzt, zerkleinert und schockgefroren und ohne viel Salz und Konsevierungsmittel; besse kann man es selbst aus eigenem Garten kaum machen.
Also danke fürs neue Rezept  -ich brauche Hecht!
Schwefi


----------



## Backfire (24. August 2009)

*AW: "Donnerstags"hecht alla Schadstoff*

wie sagten schon die alten azteken? "olekaleka"
da fehlt mir nur der passende hecht...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Donnerstags"hecht alla Schadstoff*

Hab mal nachgekocht und muss sagen: eines der besten Hechtrezepte aller Zeiten! Vor allem, dass das Filet von unten im Öl noch kross gebraten wird...
Lecker!

Dazu gabs Reis und Gemüse, das ich ein wenig variiert habe:
Karottenstücke, Fenchel und Paprika in Salzwasser vorgekocht, derweil mit 2 Esslöffel Zucker und Öl Karamell hergestellt und mit Milch abgelöscht. Das ganze mit dem Gemüse verrühren und noch Gurkenscheiben beilegen. Mit scharfem Curry nachwürzen und noch ein wenig Milch beigeben, das gibt eine schöne Sauce. (Nächstes mal verwende ich Kokosmilch, dann wirds noch besser, denke ich). 

Also ich kann das Rezept nur empfehlen!


----------

